# Tempering chocolate in the summer



## ivyka (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello all!

Since summer is coming up and the temperature in my apartment is getting higher I have a difficult time tempering chocolate (seeding method). I was wondering how to cool chocolate to 27°C...can I use a bowl of cold water and place the bowl of chocolate on top and mix? Will it still be tempered? How do you make it work?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Ivyka said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Since summer is coming up and the temperature in my apartment is getting higher I have a difficult time tempering chocolate (seeding method). I was wondering how to cool chocolate to 27°C...can I use a bowl of cold water and place the bowl of chocolate on top and mix? Will it still be tempered? How do you make it work?


Other than lowering the ambient temp of your environment I have not a clue.
Good question.
Anyone?

mimi


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Flipflopgirl said it all, you just need a cooler environment. You definitly can temper chocolate over a bowl of cool water, its far from ideal, but it can be done. The problem is when it comes to using the chocolate for dipping or molding or whatever else, the ambient temperature of you kitchen is too hot to have the chocolate set up properly. Of course, you can immediately put the items in the fridge to cool down and set up, as they won't set up outside the fridge, but again, far from ideal. I used to try to do chocolate in the summer, and I realized I was just wasting my time, it wasn't worth it. I dont mean to discourage you, but like flipflopgirl said, you can lower your ambient temperature, perhaps with an ac unit, but otherwise even if its perfectly tempered, it will take forever to set up, giving you plenty of fat bloom. It just doesnt like warm weather


----------



## ivyka (Dec 10, 2014)

Unfortunately lowering the ambient temperature in not an option because I don't have an ac unit.

I was thinking the same thing..that it would be just a waste of my time.

I will just have to wait for cooler days to do my chocolate work. 

Thank you for your input and advice


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It's not just the ambient temp, it's also the humidity.  With me , in early August when the r/H shoots up past 75%, I just shut everything down and walk away.


----------

